# Have a lot of ewaste. I don't refine. Need advice



## stewiestew (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a lot of ewaste broken down into groups. I do not refine. Need advice on where to go next. Should I find a company to refine my lot. Should I sell on ebay. Should I sell to a boardsort of place. My understanding is if I sell to a boardsort place they will just go and sell to a refiner. That is money I lose out on since I am going to a middle man.
Does anyone know what profit they make from a mother board they buy for $1.50.

I have 12,000 lbs of assorted boards and another 100 lbs of plated pins from different boards I pulled from. Also have a large amount of old processors ic chips eproms 25 lbs of gold cut fingers.

Just need to know the best way to maximize my value of these items. And if anyone knows of places to refine in the US.


Thank you for your comments in advance. I am new and been collecting for about 2 years. Buying different auctions and tearing down the units.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 16, 2016)

A general location such as state will probably be helpful, we have members worldwide, and all over North America, I'm sure that someone will offer help and advice, I'm sure you will get offers to toll refine some of it for you.
Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 16, 2016)

nickvc said:


> I'm sure that someone will offer help and advice, I'm sure you will get offers to toll refine some of it for you.



That was my first thought too. Most commercial refiners only deal with businesses so Toll Refiners would probably be your best bet to cut out the middle man. That's probably the route I'll go also, if I don't eventually refine the stuff myself.
Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jonn (Apr 16, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------



## stewiestew (Apr 16, 2016)

i am located in louisiana. dont mind traveling if it is worth bringing somewhere all at once.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 17, 2016)

Posting pictures of your material may whet someone's appetite for them. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2016)

There are some bulking agents in the US. I have a friend who operates 2 sites - one on each coast. They would be happy to deal with an individual. If you want the details please drop me a PM. 

Toll refining 12,000 pounds of boards isn't within the capabilities of 99.99% of this forum so you're better off selling them. If you want those details drop me a message.

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Apr 17, 2016)

If you just want to sell them out right I would recommend this company :arrow: http://www.dynamicrecycling.com 

They pay better then any company that I am aware of (that doesn't mean other companies don't pay the same or better - they are just the best that I am aware of)

If you are set on having them processed you could try this company :arrow: http://enviro-chemmn.com/ 

You would have to deliver to them

Or this company :arrow: http://www.advchem.com/index.php

You can make arrangements with this company to have it picked up

These two companies are the only two companies I am aware of that will take smaller lots (less then a semi tuck load which is 40,000 lbs) all the other companies I am aware of want a minimum of 40,000 lbs

If you contact Enviro-Chem ask to talk to Tod Perron & tell him you heard of them from Kurt in Wisconsin 

Kurt


----------

